# i like how they carry their dogs



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbrrpB2-5yk


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Michael Murphy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbrrpB2-5yk


that first dog into the back of the truck looked like he wanted to be anywhere but right there.


----------



## Mary Velazquez (Mar 31, 2012)

Why do they dock the dogs tails? I know Ive heard the reason some where but somehow it slips my mind. I assume its to avoid injury...?


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

the dog/s with docked tails probably HAD tail injuries... and instead of docking some of the tail they just took the whole lot off... it heals up heaps easier if the dog is not bashing the end of it into everything, and eliminates the chance of further tail problems... speaking from first hand experience here... 

and damn they must spend a lot of time practicing the carry... i can lift my guys onto my shoulder but i cant keep them there long... and there's no way in hell they'd let me jog with them up there!


----------



## Mary Velazquez (Mar 31, 2012)

Are the injuries job related or more high drive working dog related?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Mary Velazquez said:


> Are the injuries job related or more high drive working dog related?


 In most cases they injure their tails from spinning and being idiots the kennel. It usually starts with the tip getting raw and bloody and it never heals because they keep doing it.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> In most cases they injure their tails from spinning and being idiots the kennel. It usually starts with the tip getting raw and bloody and it never heals because they keep doing it.


Which to me is a training issue of sorts. My bitch would prefer to be an idiot in her kennel but I don't allow it. Granted, I don't own a MWD.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Katie Finlay said:


> Which to me is a training issue of sorts. My bitch would prefer to be an idiot in her kennel but I don't allow it. Granted, I don't own a MWD.


For sure you can train your dog not to spin in her kennel and be an idiot. But the problem is that Lackland doesn't have one MWD, they have 700. Good luck training 700 Malinois kenneled next to each other not to spin and bark.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

"Good luck training 700 Malinois kenneled next to each other not to spin and bark."
Sounds like one of the circles of Hell that Dante wrote of ...

Katie, how do you train your dog not to spin? Compulsion? Distraction? Alternative commands?

Mine came to me as an adolescent spinner. She still reverts if she is not getting enough exercise. Physically/mentally tired, she doesn't do it. Sometimes she seems like a kid's wind-up toy she is so raring to go. We work a lot on staying calm and attentive.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

That's why I said I don't have MWD, haha. Nor 700. Because I would die. I don't even think I'd want 7.

I trained her to be calm in a place command first, with nothing to entertain her (ie. antler, kong, whatever). It transferred for me.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Calm in a place command outside the crate/kennel.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We have a yellow Lab, EDD, that kept busting the end of her tail. She is just one of those types of dogs that the tail never stops wagging. It seems to me to have about 3 speeds. Anyway, she would often come out of the vehicle and be spraying blood each time she wagged her tail. While that didn't particularly bother me, the dog worked at the State Capitol and it did draw some attention. One day I was just watching her in her car and I saw her tail was about 3 inches too long, or the Crn Vic was about 3 inches too short. Since I could make the car bigger, I had the vet cut off 3 inches of tail. Not a single problem since. 

DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

David Frost said:


> We have a yellow Lab, EDD, that kept busting the end of her tail. She is just one of those types of dogs that the tail never stops wagging. It seems to me to have about 3 speeds. Anyway, she would often come out of the vehicle and be spraying blood each time she wagged her tail. While that didn't particularly bother me, the dog worked at the State Capitol and it did draw some attention. One day I was just watching her in her car and I saw her tail was about 3 inches too long, or the Crn Vic was about 3 inches too short. Since I could make the car bigger, I had the vet cut off 3 inches of tail. Not a single problem since.
> 
> DFrost


I have had a couple dogs that split the ends of their tails. neither from spinning in crate though, both from whacking them on things..

I had to paint my kitchen once solely because of one dog with a split tail, as it looked for sure like there were multiple homicides committed in it... blood spatter and high velocity cast off, walls and ceiling... dog wags in a circular motion too...dog was real happy when I came home and when he go to go out the back door..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of my GSDs is terrible about whacking his tail on everything in the yard. It's actually gone numb like a lab with swimmer's tail on a number of occasions. He's the proverbial bull in a china shop with no spacial awareness and a pain threshold off the charts. That is unless I holler at him. You'd think I went after him with a baseball bat.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

"I like how they carry their dogs"

So train your new mal to do it!

Here is some old vid of training my Toller to do this. Since I am not quite strong enough to clean and jerk the dog over my head, I taught him to jump into position:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wA_3X7dFt0

Finished product for work:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0JgYxwTtZo

About time I get on training my new mal this. It will be considerably more difficult with her, because...well....because she is crazy LOL.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice job on the carry! YOU should get a good 75 lb GSD. You've probably got a good 10 - 15 lbs on one that size.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice video, Jennifer! You make it look so easy on snow.


----------

